# Fred Perry Polo Shirt - Fit?



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with Fred Perry polo shirts? I have no idea how they fit, and am concerned that an XL may be too small (I currently wear a 7 in Lacoste and an "XL" in RL Polo).

Also, are these shirts decent quality?

Thanks.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm a Fred fan, and can only answer both your questions with: They vary.

They vary so much in my experience that I only buy them in person anymore. Sometimes I'm a medium, sometimes I'm a large, and sometimes I'm a 38, sometimes a 40.

No more eBay for me when it comes to Fred Perry.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

Ron, this might be a thread better suited for the Fashion Forum.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

JordanW said:


> Ron, this might be a thread better suited for the Fashion Forum.


I'm not sure that it is, but thanks for the suggestion.

Joe B. - Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

They are all over the place, depending on material and place of production. The English production in regular cotton is true to size, ie, consistent with the actual chest measurements given, cf., www.fredperry.com size chart. In contrast, the Portuguese production tend to be off by one size, ie, Portuguese M equals English L, and the cotton knits and wool knits are different again.

Most FPs seen on eBay are fakes. FP makes 3 button placketts only for specific models but most listed on eBay have 3 buttons even for standard cotton polos, which screams FAKE.

In conclusion, I suggest you take the advice given by Joe Beamish above.


----------

